# Go qui ne partent pas !



## McGil (29 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous

J’ai un compte iCloud de 50go qui es « saturé ». 26go en photo et 24ho en iCloud Drive. J’ai enlevé tout du drive, le bureau est vide, ainsi que le dossier document (cf photo), mais le drive pèse tjrs les 24 go...
pourquoi ???[


----------



## YveeB (8 Mars 2020)

même problème avec la messagerie, vide, qui saturerait iCloud drive.
Assistance Apple sans effet et "ingénieurs" aux abonnés absents...
avez-vous trouvé une solution ?
Cordialement


----------

